# Instacart: allowed to use a rental car?



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

(Sorry about this wordy, and perhaps somewhat confusing passage.)

I've never delivered on a gig app, but may finally try it out when on vacation out of state later this summer. I'll use an Uber rental when I begin working soon after the PUA funds end, so I may try using the Eats option part-time out of state somewhere here in New England near Boston while on vacation, just out of curiosity.

But an Uber rental will forbid any other delivery apps.

I am curious about Instacart. If I want to try Instacart, I think I read or heard someplace that they don't even check your insurance or car info, unlike Eats. Is this true? And I think Doordash doesn't ask for car or insurance info, either?

Hmmm...even though not carrying pax, I'm not sure why all delivery apps wouldn't automatically require insurance info, right?

And I realize non-Uber car rental companies forbid commercial activity such as delivery, but I assume some people risk an accident and sneak around it, anyway.

So...could I use a regular non-Uber rental car for Instacart, assuming they don't require insurance and car info? Will the app work and allow me to see the level of activity and get pings?
...

And, I think Eats and even Instacart and other delivery apps can be done in any state, unlike Uber X which is blocked in certain markets other than one's own market. But an exception may be that even Eats and other delivery apps are not allowed, for instance, in NYC or NY state, just like no pax access if not registered there. 

And I think California, anywhere, requires a CA license when driving pax.... but maybe anyone can do Uber Eats and other delivery apps in California without a California license, as any state license may be allowed for delivering, regardless? As long as no pax involved?

The Boston Greenlight Hub last year said that I could drive Uber X almost anywhere in the six New England states (but I assume pickups must only be in my local market in order to count toward quests and consecutive trip bonuses)...but Burlington, Vermont, 220 miles north from Boston, is off limits -- as it's reserved for their local population in that cool and desirable university town. And the rep wasn't even sure if I could otherwise pick up pax in the rest of Vermont.

I'll have to check if the Eats app, out of curiosity, works for me if I get up to Burlington, Vermont or anywhere in Vermont.

(And since my Hub visit, Massachusetts and Rhode Island drivers can't pick up pax in Connecticut anymore. Fyi, Connecticut is both just over the Rhode Island line, and just over the western Massachusetts line, but not attached to eastern Massachusetts or metro Boston.)

In other words, all of these regulations were confusing when we were able to go in person to a Greenlight Hub -- and now it's even harder to understand it all since we can't even call support for now.

So thanks for any info or clarification.


----------



## ea30 (Sep 22, 2017)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> (Sorry about this wordy, and perhaps somewhat confusing passage.)
> 
> I've never delivered on a gig app, but may finally try it out when on vacation out of state later this summer. I'll use an Uber rental when I begin working soon after the PUA funds end, so I may try using the Eats option part-time out of state somewhere here in New England near Boston while on vacation, just out of curiosity.
> 
> ...


i didn't read your entire post but I can tell you that for Instacart, Postmates, and Doordash, they didn't ask for any insurance or vehicle info other than make and model for DD and PM (IC didn't even ask that). They just tell you that you need to have it.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Good questions, since you are already pretty much aware of the risks involved anyway, if you have a car, why not give them that info if asked to sign up with and later on, assess your actual risks and if you need to change/update that info then. If you decide to do it out of state as well, that will be another situation and another risk to access then.

To be clear, I am not advocating anyone drive without the proper coverage for the use and risk but signing up and getting approved is like half the battle. I signed up for GH under a personal policy but did no deliveries and made sure I did not accidentally sign in and go available or on line. Once approved, I shopped and obtained commercial coverage, updating the info after. Just make sure you do no go inactive for too long after, a few weeks a month to be safe. Hopefully not but you may find that you have to deal with a wait list and depends on which market(s) you initially sign up for on most apps.

That way, at least you're signed up for now and as far as the insurance discussion, I may be wrong but I do not know of a single app that actually ascertains whether or not the commercial risk you take is actually covered by your policy, only that you have insurance. There is probably something in the contracts that further protects them or attempts to but they do not stop you unless expired in most cases, is what I'm saying.

Uber and Lyft extend some coverage but it has gaps and phases, etc. Not 100% sure about the others, think it varies by state too. Not enough coverage with any of them and in all phases for my liking so I rely on commercial coverage. Not sure but even the insurance companies might view food delivery, rideshare, and grocery or retail delivery as three, maybe four separate risks and ratings.

The irony is that during the pandemic many major carriers were allowing temporary food delivery under their personal policies likely due to good publicity, less risk with less cars/accidents on the road, and it was the right thing to do. However in many cases, you can still get a cheap rideshare add on but not for delivery. Clearly by their own admittance rideshare is riskier due to passengers but many carriers don't want food delivery use even with a commercial policy. Has a lot to do with the overlying/underlying coverage offered by Uber/Lyft, not so much with food delivery apps.

All of this varies by state and carrier and many have probably stopped doing that by now so please check and get it in writing if anything. May be another angle there though. I personally did not and was not going to rely on a press release and wanted something in writing as a policy amendment which no one was willing to give me, otherwise that's still too much leverage and discretion for the insurance company to approve or deny.

Just be careful, the whole out of state thing is tricky with auto insurance too and even many commercial policies that cover delivery won't extend/allow commercial rental use, only personal so something else to keep in mind. My commercial policy doesn't, so if I have to rent a car to do delivery, probably need to be sure the rental car is a commercial type and that their insurance covers it and is available to me as a standard cost or extra. Not easy by any means, if it exists.


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

It would be a violation of your rental agreement so no it's not allowed.

If you are asking if you can get away with it, IC doesn't ask how you are accomplishing your deliveries.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Jeez, the extent people will go to in order to do crappy gig jobs. SMH.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> Jeez, the extent people will go to in order to do crappy gig jobs. SMH.


And, people wonder why rates are so low.


----------



## MamaMiami (7 mo ago)

kdyrpr said:


> Jeez, the extent people will go to in order to do crappy gig jobs. SMH.


Well I disagree
Atleast they want to get out and work instead of being a bum and collecting unemployment.


----------

